

Web based tool to generate sequence diagrams (uml) - dantheman
http://www.websequencediagrams.com/

======
cubedice
I wish I had known about this during my OOP course. This looks slightly more
intuitive than the quick sequence diagram editor (sdedit)
<http://sdedit.sourceforge.net/> . The thing about sdedit, however, is you can
see your diagram as you code it, which I always thought was pretty sweet

------
spage
Try the NAPKIN style diagrams. I came across them in a technical article and
found them eye-catching and fantastic. This is a neat and useful piece of
software. The text format let's you crank out a meaningful diagram very
quickly.

------
edw519
"The SD/MSC Generator is an easy alternative to using mouse-centric tools..."

Hmmm..use the keyboard instead of the mouse? At one time, you would have been
laughed out of the room. Nice to see that some apps understand what geeks have
known all along: sometimes the command line just makes more sense.

